# Lulu's vet visit



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I took Lulu to the vet today. For a couple of weeks Lulu has really been scratching. Even before that I noticed for the first time ever her eyes were running. Several days ago I also noticed that where she urinated seemed like the fur around it was brown. I changed her from the ZP (it had been lamb for the past few weeks, but last week started her on verison and fish because I rotate every time I start a new bag) in the AM and Sojos (turkey) in the PM because I thought she may be allergic to something in it either one of them, and started her back on the duck LID Nature's Varitey kibble and stirred in a spoonful on blueberry greek yogurt with probiotics to see if I could stop her itching and clear up what I thought may be a yeast infection with the brown coloring I was seeing--she did not itch--I never saw her lick or pay any attention to herself. Finally, yesterday I noticed her skin was really pink. I could see how pink/red she was through her fur across the room--very abnormal. This morning I saw her lick and decided she was off to the vet. I collected 2 urine samples. Thankfully she did not have any infection, nor did she have any bilirubin or purine crystals (yeah!! No liver troubles still hanging around from last February). She had a very low grade fever, and he said her gums had lots of color like her skin. He said this is a sign of inflammation indicative of allergic reaction more than infection. He said those patients of his that deal with environmental allergies (ragweed, pollen--ie. fall allergies etc.) have been itching, sneezing and showing the effects for two weeks now. This is when her symptoms started. I am also afraid I was giving her too much of the yogurt with 2 spoonfuls a day since it is milk-based. My vet didn't say this, but I wonder if that may be the caused of the redness. I know for a fact it is NOT the cause of the brown coloring around her vulva, but my vet says that is often caused by environmental allergies in dogs that are spayed before their first heat and as a result their vulvas did not receive hormones they would have received from a heat or two to allow them to grow a bit so that they wouldn't be so tiny to get infected so easily or trap allergens or yeast. Anyway, I know I wrote a book, but I know there are others on the forum that deal with environmental allergies. In the past I always respectfully disagreed with my vet that Lulu's allergies were food related not environmental because I could stop her itching by changing her food, but maybe I was wrong. I'm not sure what to think now. I would welcome any thoughts--maybe especially those who go through this as well.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Venus has bad allergies; environmental and food. I'm beginning to suspect Ocean has mild allergies as well, but anyway... I help Venus out by brushing her out daily. Not that she sheds, but it removes any dander or pollen or what have you from her fur that may be bothering her. I usually wipe her down with a pet wipe as well. During bad allergy season she gets a bath weekly, but I don't use shampoo unless she needs to. Just basically a good rinsing of her fur. Vacuum daily if you can. Keep non-carpeted floors clean (sweeping daily helps a lot!), and if it windy or a high-pollen day limit outdoor time and keep windows closed. HTH!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Strangely, this morning one of Lulu's ears is red and one isn't. I have never seen this before. I don't know what it could be. I'm assuming allergies, but she's never had this kind of reaction. I'm very frustrated!!!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Sounds like an allergy to me and since she has been on the same food for awhile I am leaning towards enviromental. I am not a fan of drugs (of course lol) as we had Huly on chloratimaton (sp) for years and it just masked the issues. Also did you treat her or your yard with any flea treatment chemical?

Here are a few things you can try to see how it goes

Canine Allergies: A New Look | Dogs Naturally Magazine
There are some other helpful supplements for allergies. Vitamin C is a general anti-allergy vitamin that will help. Dogs experience allergic symptoms when an allergen-antibody complex causes mast cells to release histamine and other allergy mediating chemicals. Vitamin C helps to stabilize mast cells so they are less likely to release these substances. Omega-3 fatty acids can help alleviate the inflammation associated with allergies. Digestive enzymes will also reduce inflammation. These can be fed with meals to aid digestion and feed beneficial bacteria. It is important to not supplement with digestive enzymes if the intestinal flora is out of balance. Bioflavinoids, including quercetin and hesperidin, contain antihistamine compounds. Finally, fresh, whole foods rich in antioxidants will reduce free radical activity and help to heal the gut and skin. These include grape seed extract, vitamins C and E, beta carotene and alpha lipoic acid amongst others. Bovine colostrum, whey protein isolate and L-Gluatamine are other products that can help heal the gut.

Nature’s Benadryl: Quercetin | Dogs Naturally Magazine
So let’s put what we know together. Quercetin is a flavonoid (also called a bioflavonoid) that has anti-oxidant, anti-histamine and anti-inflammatory properties. During an allergic reaction the body releases histamine. Histamine contributes to inflammation, redness and irritation. Research has shown that Quercetin can “turn off” histamine production and suppress, or at least moderate, inflammation. For this reason, many have coined it “Nature’s Benadryl”. 

Furthermore, Quercetin helps suppress cellular activity associated with inflammation. This means less itching! It also inhibits the production of specific inflammatory molecules. This is exciting because Quercetin is actually helpful in treating asthma and respiratory issues involving inflammation. Bronchial tubes in the lungs become restricted during an asthma attack (bronchoconstriction). Medical studies show that Quercetin can actually minimize the amount of constriction!

For Huly we built up his immune system with Olive Leaf and when he starts an issue I increase his Olive Leaf and add Vitamin C.


----------

